#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Как транскрибировать?

## Shus

Вот такое слово (вернее часть слова): vritykara (ri - это r с точкой).
Вопрос, конечно, о  tyk

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот такое слово (вернее часть слова): vritykara (ri - это r с точкой).
> Вопрос, конечно, о  tyk


А написание точное ?
Возможно гласный пропущен, например *а* : vrity*a*kara.

(там скорее всего сандхи гласных *и(ии)* +следующая гласная = *и(ии)* произносится как *й*, а за ней  следует та гласная.)

----------


## Shus

> А написание точное ?


В книге так (три раза). И очень хорошее качество.



> Возможно гласный пропущен, например *а* : vrity*a*kara.


Я тоже к этому склоняюсь. Но вот слово "vrityakara" вызывает сомнение. Похоже, что оно не существует.

В тексте вот так: vaiyyavritykara [僧知事人 lit. the person who knows the affairs of the sangha].
В "ya" "a" с горизонтальной, ri = r с точкой

P.S. Это восстановленное на санскрит из Махасангхика-винаи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В книге так (три раза). И очень хорошее качество.
> 
> Я тоже к этому склоняюсь. Но вот слово "vrityakara" вызывает сомнение. Похоже, что оно не существует.
> 
> В тексте вот так: vaiyyavritykara [僧知事人 lit. the person who knows the affairs of the sangha].
> В "ya" "a" с горизонтальной, ri = r с точкой.


vaiyyāvṛty*a*kara

вполне существует: 
upasaṃkramya taṃ vaiyyāvṛty*a*karam evaṃ vadet | khalv āyuṣman vaiyyāvṛty*a*kara ...
(из Махасангика-винаи)

----------

Shus (20.04.2018)

----------


## Shus

> vaiyyāvṛty*a*kara


А в каком он-лайн словаре можно посмотреть? У меня ни буддистдор, ни спокенсанскрит его не знают (ни в целом, ни по частям).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А в каком он-лайн словаре можно посмотреть? У меня ни буддистдор, ни спокенсанскрит его не знают (ни в целом, ни по частям).


Насчёт словарей не знаю. Вообще оно сложносоставное, больше чем из двух словообразующих.
Вот здесь оно в тексте Махасангиевской Пратимокшасутры
https://www2.hf.uio.no/polyglotta/in...l=2&cid=327630
(в торговле (и вообще в делах) напр. так тип _посредников_ могут называть, но это неединственный возможный вариант значения)

----------

Shus (20.04.2018)

----------


## Shus

И еще, как транскрибировть: "тя" или "тья" ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И еще, как транскрибировть: "тя" или "тья" ?


Правильней было бы - "тйа"
Но так вроде  не принято, в основном транскрибируют - "тья".

----------

Shus (20.04.2018)

----------


## Shus

Спасибо В.Н.!
Тема исчерпана.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В тексте вот так: *vaiyyavritykara* [*僧知事人* lit. the person who knows the affairs of the sangha].
> В "ya" "a" с горизонтальной, ri = r с точкой


vaiyyavritykara --> http://spokensanskrit.org/index.php?...ttya&direct=au
僧知事人 --> https://bkrs.info/slovo.php?ch=僧知事人

----------

Shus (20.04.2018)

----------


## Vladiimir

> ... ri - это r с точкой...


https://r12a.github.io/pickers/latin/

----------

Shus (20.04.2018)

----------


## Shus

> vaiyyavritykara --> http://spokensanskrit.org/index.php?...ttya&direct=au
> 僧知事人 --> https://bkrs.info/slovo.php?ch=僧知事人


С китайским-то понятно, я посмотрел.
А санскрит похоже неправильно набрал (хотя и частями пробовал).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .
> А санскрит похоже неправильно набрал (хотя и частями пробовал).


Возможно Вы и правильно набирали.
वैयावृत्त्यकर(vaiyāvṛttyakara) и वैय्यावृत्यकर (vaiyyāvṛtyakara) это разные слова.

----------

Shus (21.04.2018)

----------


## Асуман

Моньер даёт как орфографически правильное *vaiyāvṛttya-*, приводя также вариант vaiyāvṛtt*i*- и ошибочные написания с удвоением "y" vai*yy*a- (в данном случае "vaiyyā-") и с потерей "t" vaiyāvṛ*t*ya-. (При этом он предполагает, что vaiyāvṛttya- является визоизменённым vaiyāpṛtya-.)

Monier-Williams:

*vaiyāvṛttya* 
n. ( more correctly vaiyāpṛtya) a commission, business (entrusted to any one and not to be interrupted), Kalpas.  ; HYog. 
mfn. = -kara, Kalpas.  
*vaiyāvṛttya--kara* 
   mfn. one who has to execute a commission, Kalpas.  ; Nār. 
   m. (with Buddhists) an incorporeal servant, Buddh.  

*vaiyāpṛtya-kara* mfn. ( fr. vyāpṛta) = bhogin, L.  (cf. vaiyāvṛtti-kara and vaiyāvṛttya-k°) .

*vaiyya-* wrong reading for vaiya-.
*vaiyāvṛtya*, *°tya-kara* wrong reading for vaiyāvṛttya, °ttya-kara Buddh.  
*vaiyāvṛtti* wrong reading for vaiyāvṛttya, HYog.  
*vaiyāvṛtti--kara* mfn. = bhogin, L.  (variant reading vaiyāvṛttya-k°) .

----------

Vladiimir (21.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Моньер даёт как орфографически правильное *vaiyāvṛttya-*, приводя также вариант vaiyāvṛtt*i*- и ошибочные написания с удвоением "y" vai*yy*a- (в данном случае "vaiyyā-") и с потерей "t" vaiyāvṛ*t*ya-. (При этом он предполагает, что vaiyāvṛttya- является визоизменённым vaiyāpṛtya-.)
> 
>  .


А почему обязательно ошибочное написание ? 
vaiyyāvṛtyakara имеет же значение  - продавец(розничной торговли), посредник(порученец, доверенное лицо).
чего вроде нет в значении vaiyāvṛttyakara

----------


## Асуман

Орфография классического санскрита не позволяет без причины удваивать y>yy или упрощать tt>t. Потому эти варианты у Бётлинга помечены как неверные и у Моньера названы "wrong". А Шмидт приводит из источника написание "vai*yy*āvṛ*t*yakara", не пытаясь анализировать правильность такой орфографии. Но это не другое слово, а просто такой вот вариант написания слова "vai*y*āvṛ*tt*yakara", в связи с чем Шмидт замечает, что у Бётлинга оно написано иначе.

Schmidt:
*vaiyyāvṛtyakara*  m. ºDetailverkäufer , Zwischenhändler , Kauṭ. 179 , 12. [pw schreibt °vṛttya°.]

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но это не другое слово, а просто такой вот вариант написания слова "vai*y*āvṛ*tt*yakara", в связи с чем Шмидт замечает, что у Бётлинга оно написано иначе.
> 
> Schmidt:
> *vaiyyāvṛtyakara*  m. ºDetailverkäufer , Zwischenhändler , Kauṭ. 179 , 12. [pw schreibt °vṛttya°.]


Спасибо !
А вариант  упрощение  vaiyyāvṛtyakara в vaiyāvṛttyakara, не рассматривался ?

----------


## Асуман

Образование слова vaiyāvṛttya (предположительно из vi+āvṛtti) происходит с хитрым вриддхированием: усиливается исходная приставка "vi">"vai", а перед последующей гласной вставляется разделительный "y", который, будучи просто переходным моментом между двумя гласными, должен быть одиночным, а не двойным. 
Аналогично, например, vyākaraṇa (vi+ā+karaṇa) => vaiyākaraṇa и т. п.

Насчёт "tt/t" не совсем однозначно. 
1. Если предполагать тут (что более вероятно) производное из слова на -ti (vyāvṛ[tt/t]i=>vaiyāvṛ[tt/t]ya), то двойное или одинарное tt/t зависит от исходного корня: vṛt "вращать (>vṛt-ti "вращение" также "занятие") или  vṛ "закрывать" или "выбирать" (>vṛ-ti "укрывание" или "выбирание"); при этом по смыслу корень vṛt выглядит более уместным. А значит, правильным будет написание с двойным tt.
2. Однако тут можно предполагать и желательное причастие на -ya от того же корня vṛt: vṛt-ya (MW: "to be abided or stayed or remained &c."). Так что и одиночное t можно посчитать верным. (При этом из vṛ образуется омонимичная форма из-за вставного "t": vṛ-t-ya (MW: "to be surrounded or encompassed"), так что в этом случае даже не очень важно, от какого это корня.)

Но всё гораздо запутаннее, потому что тут буддийский гибридный санскрит, который не подчиняется стандартной санскритской грамматике. И получается, что это слово лишь условно связано с корнем vṛt, а на деле заимствовано/калькировано из пали, и происходит от корня pṛ "to be busy".

Из палийского словаря:



> Veyyāvacca (nt.) [corresponds to (although doubtful in what relation) Sk. *vaiyā -- pṛtya, abstr. fr. vyāpṛta active, busy (to pṛ, pṛṇoti)=P. vyāvaṭa; it was later retranslated into BSk. as vaiyāvṛtya (as if vi+ā+vṛt); e. g. Divy 54, 347; MVastu i.298] service, attention, rendering a service; work, labour, commission, duty Vin i.23; A iii.41; J i.12 (kāya˚); vi.154; SnA 466; VvA 94; ThA 253. -- ˚kamma doing service, work J iii.422; -- ˚kara servant, agent, (f.) housekeeper J iii.327; VvA 349;


http://dsal.uchicago.edu/dictionaries/pali/

К гибридному санскриту есть два подхода. На первых порах некоторые редакторы пытались привести все тексты в соответствие с классической грамматикой, и любое отклонение рассматривали за ошибку. С этой точки зрения верным будет прописанный у Моньера нормализованный вариант vaiyāvṛttya. Другие же рассматривали гибридный санскрит как отдельный диалект и принимали эти неправильности за особенность языка. С этой позиции и предлагаемое Шмидтом написание vaiyyāvṛtya- тоже можно считать правильным. С таким демократичным подходом для одного и того же слова может быть сразу несколько разных правильных вариантов написания.

----------

Shus (22.04.2018), Vladiimir (22.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый                     @*Асуман*  , насколько понимаю Вы исходите из того, что то, что было пол века назад названо "буддиский гибридный санскрит", происходит из перевода текстов изначально сложившихся на пали ?
Но пали и санскрит прошли параллельное становление, и санскритские тексты где есть элементы гибридизации, если и перекладывались на санскрит, то не с пали, а с разговорных пракритов на которых сохранялись (как до становления грамматики пали, так и возможно параллельно с уже сложившимся пали).

Если всё же вернуться к санскриту (пусть даже и так новоназываемому "гибридному" ) и попробовать прочесть именно  वैय्यावृत्यकर  
?

(  वृत्यकर ( с одним त्) встречается в артхашастре, причём в сочетании मन्त्रि.वैयावृत्य.करान्  какраз для образования значения "помощник", "служащий"
а у хинду встречается वैय्या (с подвоенным य्) , указывающее на "личное", "персональное" (участие, причастие)
и неисключено ведь, что वैयावृत्त्यकर и वैय्यावृत्यकर это разные слова по разному словообразованы и с разным значением)

----------


## Асуман

> Вы исходите из того, что то, что было пол века назад названо "буддиский гибридный санскрит", происходит из перевода текстов изначально сложившихся на пали ?


Не совсем. Просто процитировал словарь пали и в результате неудачно выразился. Поправку о пракритах принимаю.




> и неисключено ведь, что वैयावृत्त्यकर и वैय्यावृत्यकर это разные слова по разному словообразованы и с разным значением)


Для написания vaiyyāvṛtya Шмидт даёт ссылку на Артхашастру в изд. Шастри (страница 179, строка 12). Всего в Артхашастре я насчитал 8 случаев употребления этого слова, половина через двойное "yy", половина через одинарное "y", и все с одинарным "t".
Вот список, орфография по Шастри 1909, перевод Кальянова 1959:

1. глава 2,5/23, сутра 18: vaiyāvṛtya-kāra "действующий по поручению"
2. глава 2,8/26, сутра 22: vaiyāvṛtya-kara "действующий по поручению"
3. глава 3,12/64, сутра 25: vaiyyāvṛtya-vikraya "продажа через посредников"
4. там же: vaiyyāvṛtya-kara "посредник"
5. глава 3,12/64, сутра 32: vaiyyāvṛtya-vikraya "продажа через посредников"
6. глава 4,6/81, сутра 11: vaiyyāvṛtya-karma "комиссия" (тут у Кальянова в примечаниях почему-то дано "сданное на комиссию – vaiyāpṛtya-bharma")
7. глава 4,8/83, сутра 9: vaiyāvṛtya-kara "посредник"
8. глава 4,11/86, сутра 9: vaiyāvṛtya-karma "посредничество"

Во всех случаях под vaiyāvṛtya подразумевается некоторая помощь, посредничество или пособничество в контексте торговли или совершения преступлений. 

К первому употреблению слова vaiyāvṛtya у Шастри дана ссылка на толкование из комментария на Прашнавьякарану, которое Шастри подытоживает как "помощь":
"vaiyāvṛtyaṁ vyāvṛtta-karma-rūpaṁ upaṣṭambhanam ity arthaḥ" iti praśna-vyākaraṇa-sūtra-vyākhyāne pa. 415, tena ca vaiyāvṛtyaṁ sāhāyyam ity arthaḥ.

Сама Прашнавьякарана написана на пракрите, и слово выглядит там как veyāvaccaṁ, и только в санскритском комментарии даётся санскритизированная форма vaiyāvṛttyaṁ. NB! в отсылаемом издании написание через "tt". Поглядел ещё по паре комментариев: большей частью через "tt", но рядом нашлось и через "t".

Т.о. варианты vaiyā-/vaiyyā- и -ttya/-tya выглядят взаимозаменяемыми, а следовательно, нет оснований считать их разными словами.

----------

Vladiimir (25.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (25.04.2018)

----------

